# All nissan skylines wanted



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

currently looking for all skyline GTR models.

Any spec, miles or condition considered including unfinished projects or cars needing work.

please pm me or call/message/whatsapp 07590106520


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

bttt


----------

